
The Rise of a Visual Internet: Welcome to the Post-Text Future - Bitcoin_McPonzi
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/09/technology/the-rise-of-a-visual-internet.html#Visual
======
gumby
Whatever it is, it hangs trying to load in my browser.

A post text world would certainly be distopian for me, but I can't really
conceive of it. Perhaps I could find out if only this page would load in my
chrome browser.

~~~
dorp
This comment is the exact reason a text internet is still needed, because
otherwise it will turn into a lag fest full of strange Javascript frameworks
just to show a single article.

